# Plastic Surgery



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Would you ever do it? Why/why not and if you would...what would you have done?
I've had one thing done, but I really want something done to my fat arms & thighs :sigh


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted maybe.... only if I had some accident/illness that disfigured me to the point where I'd need cosmetic/reconstructive surgery.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

If I get the job at the tattoo place I seriously think I'm gonna go have a body lift or something...I don't really know what, but I guess I'll go to my plastic surgeon and just tell him to make me look good. I'm sick of it...I've NEVER had a nice looking body--not since I was like 6 years old... and exercise doesn't work. I've gotten my stomach to look a bit better with exercise, but not my arms or thighs. My upper arms are still huge...I want small arms. And my thighs still look hideous, no matter how much I try to make them look decent. They never will with exercise alone. And I want to look good before I get old. :sigh 
I also want lip injections. Maybe they can take some of the fat from my arms or thighs and inject them in my lips. :boogie


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I want a face transplant.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I want a full-body transplant. And Angelina Jolie's face would be nice, but my body is my main concern. I can make my face look decent with enough makeup...can't disguise an ugly body with makeup though. Unfortunately. :sigh


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

leppardess said:


> I voted maybe.... only if I had some accident/illness that disfigured me to the point where I'd need cosmetic/reconstructive surgery.


 :ditto


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nope never. I find it disgusting the emphasis our society places on appearance.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I voted maybe. I think I might have a facelift when I get older. Would also have botox or filler or something. Otherwise I am quite happy with my face. Could be better, could be worse.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll definitely have botox & a face lift when I get old. I can't stand the thoughts of getting old :no


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Get a butt implant so you have a ghetto booty. :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I wouldn't do that. I wouldn't be able to sit down for weeks! :afr


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

No, I would never trust a plastic surgeon enough to let him do things while I'm asleep. What if he's suicidal and decides to sculpture a freak before his death? + I always failed to explain how I wanted my hair done, so how would I ever explain how I want my fingers done?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

lol I would have never thought about something like that. I don't think there's a high chance of that happening though...as long as you go to one of the better surgeons. If I have anything else done I'll probably go to the same guy since I know he done good work before.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, but I have gallons of brine lying around for casual use.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't know, i think there's no surgery for my deformities.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nah, what I need is my brain transplanted into an entirely new body. Er... nevrmind, my brain is screwed, too.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I wanna do it for myself, and because I wanna be famous...and of course I have no chance of getting famous unless I have a perfect body :b


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I wanna do it for myself, and because I wanna be famous...and of course I have no chance of getting famous unless I have a perfect body :b


(((((((((((((((((Shauna))))))))))))))))) 99% of celebs don't have perfect bodies. In photo shoots, it's all about air brushing and Photoshopping the pics.

*edited to add...* http://www.people.com/people/article/0, ... 54,00.html


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I know alot of them are photoshopped. I saw a site just the other day actually, with before & after pics of celebs...and some of them had belly fat hanging over their pants, and some of them they slimmed down ALOT...but still when you see them on tv/in movies half naked, they seem to look perfect. :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I know alot of them are photoshopped. I saw a site just the other day actually, with before & after pics of celebs...and some of them had belly fat hanging over their pants, and some of them they slimmed down ALOT...*but still when you see them on tv/in movies half naked, they seem to look perfect. * :stu


That's called 'body doubles'. Nothing in movies is real anymore. There's also foundation garments that 'hold in' what hangs out and crash diets. I've heard of more than one actor/actress that had to go on a crash diet for a role, only to gain it all back plus some afterwards.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

But some of their bodies have to be real...and the ones that aren't...then the body double has a perfect body :b

Did you see Christian Bale in The Machinist? I heard he only ate like an apple a day or something & that was all, to get that skinny! That can't be healthy..normally he's a good looking guy but he looked horrible in that movie. Then he gained all his weight back for another movie directly after that.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> But some of their bodies have to be real...and the ones that aren't...then the body double has a perfect body :b
> 
> Did you see Christian Bale in The Machinist? I heard he only ate like an apple a day or something & that was all, to get that skinny! That can't be healthy..normally he's a good looking guy but he looked horrible in that movie. Then he gained all his weight back for another movie directly after that.


I guess my whole point is that famous people are just as imperfect as the rest of us.... they just have extra help in looking 'perfect'.

I'm sorry but it makes me sad when a perfectly beautiful woman like yourself feels the need to be surgically altered to feel good about herself :hug


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks :hug


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Thanks :hug


(((((((((((((((((((((((Shauna))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, Christian Bale made Batman after that movie. Check this out


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

maybe. i hate my chin it sticks out. just call me mctonight (whatever happend to him?). i also hate my calves. i have skinny calves and cant get them to grow. thats the only two things i would do to myself. although if i had the money, i would probably blow it on other things instead


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

davemason2k said:


> Yeah, Christian Bale made Batman after that movie. Check this out


Yeah, he looks alot better in the 2nd pic. :b :mushy


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

hahah ya, think? :lol


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I feel like my nose is big too but people say it's not. :stu
I'd be a little scared of getting a nose job though...I'd be a little afraid it would look worse than before. So I don't know if I'd ever have a nose job or not.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Little Miss, you don't have anything to worry about at all except maybe wearing less makeup. I can't imagine why you'd want plastic surgery. You practically have guys asking you for naked pictures here.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Perhaps I would if I could ever reach the point at which I have a stable job and can afford to do it. I don't know what I would have done, though.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

if i had money then yes. of course i would be embarrassed to have to face my family and friends. but none of that matters if i were to be able to get a new face, i don't want mine to be associated with myself.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm already as perfect as perfect can be. Duh! haha yeah right.

If I did consider it, I would get a full C cup, but I'm afraid of surgery so **** that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Little Miss, you don't have anything to worry about at all except maybe wearing less makeup. I can't imagine why you'd want plastic surgery. You practically have guys asking you for naked pictures here.


Thanks, but nobody here has asked me for naked pics :b And if they did...they'd probably wish they hadn't when they saw all my cellulite & everything, eww :afr



Strange Religion said:


> I'm already as perfect as perfect can be. Duh! haha yeah right.
> 
> If I did consider it, I would get a full C cup, but I'm afraid of surgery so @#%$ that.


I'm a C cup thanks to surgery! :nw It was the worst pain ever, but it was worth it. :b


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I am requesting them, cellulite and all.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Well, I am requesting them, cellulite and all.


 :lol Thanks. :b 
Well I was reading up on prices and apparently the average price of an arm lift is $2,000 something & the average of the thigh lift is about $3,500. So together they would only be around $5,000. That's not too bad, considering for some reason I was expecting EACH one to be about $5,000/$10,000 total. :boogie If I can get it done through my plastic surgeon at around $5,000 I think I'm just gonna do it soon. :boogie
And I hope they can do them at the same time. I hate having surgery & I wanna get both over with at once. But I really want to do it.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I want kneecap implants.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I voted yes, plastic surgery is a great alternative to growing old. If its there why not use it? The first thing on the list would be bunion removal for me. Feet are so sexy, except mine. I want to wear cute sandals.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I also want lip injections. Maybe they can take some of the fat from my arms or thighs and inject them in my lips. :boogie


Your lips look fine, why would you want to mess them up. You never know what nerve damage won't repair itself.

And any good plastic surgeon would make you exercise and eat healthy for 2 or 3 months before performing the other procedures.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

BeNice said:


> Well, I am requesting them, cellulite and all.


good luck, it took me two weeks just to get a pic of her touching her nose with her tounge. I'm still waiting on the leg behind the head trick. :mum

:rofl


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

GTI79 said:


> good luck, it took me two weeks just to get a pic of her touching her nose with her tounge. I'm still waiting on the leg behind the head trick. :mum
> 
> :rofl


:haha Oh yeah I gotta take that pic for you sometime. :b



Classified said:


> Your lips look fine, why would you want to mess them up. You never know what nerve damage won't repair itself.
> 
> And any good plastic surgeon would make you exercise and eat healthy for 2 or 3 months before performing the other procedures.


My lips only look good in my pics cause of lip liner & lip plumpers. :b 
And I do exercise(have been for probably about 3 months now, every day) & eat healthy(healthy enough)...but where I used to be fat I have extra skin or whatever...and exercise doesn't get rid of it. I've built muscle from exercising. But the flab is still there. :sigh


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Strange Religion said:


> If I did consider it, I would get a full C cup, but I'm afraid of surgery so **** that.


...What a coincidence - I need surgery _for _my full C cup.

If you want me to FedEx you some of my moob meat, let me know.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

VCL XI said:


> ...What a coincidence - I need surgery _for _my full C cup.
> 
> If you want me to FedEx you some of my moob meat, let me know.


Hey, I'm a C cup but I'll take some of your boobs! :b I'd like to be a D or DD anyway. :lol


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> GTI79 said:
> 
> 
> > good luck, it took me two weeks just to get a pic of her touching her nose with her tounge. I'm still waiting on the leg behind the head trick. :mum
> ...


still waiting


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

GTI79 said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > GTI79 said:
> ...


Sorry. Keep reminding me. :haha


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Sorry. Keep reminding me. :haha


Don't make me call you. :eek :um


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

GTI79 said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. Keep reminding me. :haha
> ...


You only have my cell phone # :kma (I think...) Which my cell phone doesn't really work from my house. haha. Only in one spot. Actually I would give you my home # if you wanted it, I don't care. :b


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> GTI79 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":be7a1]
> ...


You only have my cell phone # :kma (I think...) Which my cell phone doesn't really work from my house. haha. Only in one spot. Actually I would give you my home # if you wanted it, I don't care. :b[/quote:be7a1]

hmmmmm, temping


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

GTI79 said:


> hmmmmm, temping


 :b


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

GTI79 said:


>


:haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said maybe - really the only thing I would have done is lipsuction around my stomach. As much running as I do, the Paxil has put on weight anyway. I would have the fat removed from my midsection and that would be it. :stu.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

VCL XI said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":6998a]If I did consider it, I would get a full C cup, but I'm afraid of surgery so **** that.


...What a coincidence - I need surgery _for _my full C cup.

If you want me to FedEx you some of my moob meat, let me know.[/quote:6998a]

Oh sweet, make it priority!


----------

